# لمااااااااااذا تفشل الصداقه والحب



## KOKOMAN (5 يوليو 2009)

لماذا تخسر الصديق بعد هذه العلاقة الوطيدة التي جمعت بينكما؟
*******
مفهوم الصداقة
الصداقة هي علاقة تتم في اطار كل ما يمكن ان نصفه "بالمتبادل", اي اطار من المعرفة المتبادلة, الاحترام المتبادل, العاطفة المتبادلة, القبول المتبادل, الولاء المتبادل, ومفهوم التبادل هنا يكون من اجل صالح الطرف الآخر ومنفعته قبل منفعة النفس والبعد عن الذات. ويسير مفهوم الصداقة في اطار هذا السلوك المتبادل من اسداء النصائح, ومشاركة الصعاب واوقات المحنة, فالصديق هو من يظهر رد الفعل الايجابي الفوري.. والصداقة ايضا هي تبادل الثقة وتجنب فعل ما يؤذي الغير
*******
قيم الصداقة
اظهار التعاطف والعاطفة في اكثر صورها الايجابية
الرغبة الداخلية في تمنى الافضل للطرف الآخر
الاخلاص في المواقف التي يصعب على الشخص العادي الافصاح عن الحقيقة
الفهم المتبادل
الاحساس بالمشاعر العميقة من الطرف الآخر بدون التعبير وخاصة عند الاحتياج الى المساعدة في وقت الأزمات
*******
فشل علاقة الصداقة
متى تسقط علاقة الاصدقاء وتنهار؟ وما اسباب هذا الانهيار؟ وهل يحدث هذا الفشل في العلاقة فجأة ام تدريجيا حيث توجد علامات تنبىء بهذا الانهيار؟
لا توجد اجابة قاطعة تجزم بفشل علاقة الصداقة, لكن اغلب علاقات الصداقة تفشل لاحد هذه الاسباب: التغيير والاهمال وخيانة الثقة
*******
التغيير
التغير الذي يحدث لأحد طرفي العلاقة هو السبب الأعظم في انكسار علاقة الاصدقاء سواء اكان هذا التغيير للأفضل ام للأسوأ, وعامل التغيير هنا ينقسم الى شقين شق وجداني والشق الآخر عملي وملموس
فتحقيق احد طرفي هذه العلاقة لحلم يراوده قبل الآخر يسبب له الغيرة او الغضب ومن ثم فتور العلاقة وفشلها, والأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة مثل زواج طرف قبل الآخر أو الحصول على منصب وظيفي مرموق أو الانغماس في علاقة رومانسية
وبما اننا بشر وطبيعتنا تقر بأن كل واحد منا بداخله حب الذات وتفضيلها على اي ذات اخرى خارجة عن نطاقها "حب ذات النفس اكثر من ذات الغير" فقد تظهر الغيرة التي دائما ما تتمثل في هذه العبارة: لماذا الغير وليس انا
او ان يظهر الغضب من الطرف الآخر من انشغاله بعلاقة الحب الجديدة او بأعبائه الوظيفية وقلة الانشغال بالصديق, فمفعول الصداقة يستمر مع الاهتمام والتواصل وعدم الابتعاد لفترات طويلة من الزمن
*******
الإهمال
الاهمال المتمثل في عدم التواصل يقتل الصداقة, فالصداقة مثل الاسماك التي تكون حركتها في المياه دائما بالاندفاع لأعلى والا ستموت فإذا لم تغذ ويصيبها الركود فسوف تنتهي وتموت
فأنت تعلم جيدا ظروف صديقك لكنك مشغول ولا تحتفل به حيث تخبر نفسك "صديقي متفهم لانشغالي هذا" لكنه على العكس مع عدم توجيه الاهتمام ينتج الضجر ثم الضيق, وعندما نكون منشغلين فدائما ما يتجه تفكيرنا الى من سيلتمس الاعذار لنا ممن نحبهم بالطبع ونعتقد بأن هذا شيء سهل.. لكن الصداقة ليست بالأمر الهين
انتبه الى علامات الضجر التي تبدأ في الظهور على صديقك والتي تنبىء بإهمالك له: اذا بدأ في الشكوى وسواء اكنت انت السبب ام الطرف الآخر فالشرخ سيبدأ, والاهمال تكون بداياته عند الشعور بالاحتياج الشديد للطرف الآخر لكنه غائب عنك
*******
الخيانة.. سم الصداقة
انت تثق في صديقك/صديقتك تقص له/لها كافة تفاصيل حياتك, ثم تجده او تجدها تحكي هذه التفاصيل لطرف ثالث ورابع او لأكثر من هذا العدد بكثير, واذا كان الاهمال والتغير من اكثر الاسباب شيوعا في فشل علاقة الاصدقاء
فالخيانة مؤلمة لأن الإيذاء منها اقوى لان الصديق يعلم ادق اسرارك, وليس الخيانة هي كشف الأسرار للغير وانما ايضا التخلي عن الصديق وقت الاحتياج والشدة, وهذا يولد الخيانة المتبادلة حيث يقوم الطرف الآخر الذي تعرض لها بممارستها وهنا تأخذ صفة الانتقام ويكون فشل علاقة الصداقة في هذه المرحلة نهائيا ودون رجوع​


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (5 يوليو 2009)

موضوع أكثر من روووووووووووووووووووووعه ....

شكرا كتييييييير ....ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## white rose (5 يوليو 2009)

*كوكو

كل ياللي ذكرتو صحيح

يسلموا ايديك 

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## mero_engel (5 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع رائع فعلا يا كوكو *
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يوليو 2009)




----------



## rana1981 (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا كوكو على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يوليو 2009)

> الخيانة.. سم الصداقة
> انت تثق في صديقك/صديقتك تقص له/لها كافة تفاصيل حياتك, ثم تجده او تجدها تحكي هذه التفاصيل لطرف ثالث ورابع او لأكثر من هذا العدد بكثير, واذا كان الاهمال والتغير من اكثر الاسباب شيوعا في فشل علاقة الاصدقاء
> فالخيانة مؤلمة لأن الإيذاء منها اقوى لان الصديق يعلم ادق اسرارك, وليس الخيانة هي كشف الأسرار للغير وانما ايضا التخلي عن الصديق وقت الاحتياج والشدة, وهذا يولد الخيانة المتبادلة حيث يقوم الطرف الآخر الذي تعرض لها بممارستها وهنا تأخذ صفة الانتقام ويكون فشل علاقة الصداقة في هذه المرحلة نهائيا ودون رجوع


 
فعلا دي اصعب شئ في هدم الصداقه
لما تثق وتعطي كل الثقه 
وفجاة وبدون اي مبرر تلاقي كل اسرارك معروفه للجميع
دي بتكون صدمتها صعبه جدا
وتفضل تسئل نفسك معقوله انا اختارت غلط ؟
معقوله كل الوقت دا معرفتش انه صديق مش قد المسئوليه ؟
طب ليه عمل كدا .............. ؟ 
وغيرها كتير من الاسئله

ياريت فعلا نعرف معني الصداقه الحقيقة
ونحافظ عليها

وميرسي يا كيرو قووووووووووووووي
موضوعك فعلا رائع
تسلم ايديك
يسوع يرعاك
تقبل تحياتي ومروري​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يوليو 2009)

مسيحية واعتز قال:


> موضوع أكثر من روووووووووووووووووووووعه ....
> 
> شكرا كتييييييير ....ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يوليو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *كوكو​*
> 
> *كل ياللي ذكرتو صحيح*​
> *يسلموا ايديك *​
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا الورده البيضا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يوليو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع رائع فعلا يا كوكو *
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ميرو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يوليو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


>


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا روز

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يوليو 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> شكرا كوكو على الموضوع الرائع


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا رنا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يوليو 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> فعلا دي اصعب شئ في هدم الصداقه
> 
> لما تثق وتعطي كل الثقه
> وفجاة وبدون اي مبرر تلاقي كل اسرارك معروفه للجميع
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا نيفين ​
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ponponayah (5 يوليو 2009)

*رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا كوكو
بجد موضوع جميل اوووووى
ميرسى ليك
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 يوليو 2009)

> فالخيانة مؤلمة لأن الإيذاء منها اقوى لان الصديق يعلم ادق اسرارك, وليس الخيانة هي كشف الأسرار للغير وانما ايضا التخلي عن الصديق وقت الاحتياج والشدة



مرسي ليك كتييييييييير جدا يا كوكو على الموضوع الرائع ده 
بجد حلو خالص 
ربنا يباركك يا جميل و يعوضك امين يا الهي
اذكرني ديما في صلاتك
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يوليو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> *رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا كوكو​*
> *بجد موضوع جميل اوووووى*
> *ميرسى ليك*
> 
> *يسوع يباركك*​


 
​

ميررسى على مروورك يا بونبونايه  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يوليو 2009)

moky قال:


> مرسي ليك كتييييييييير جدا يا كوكو على الموضوع الرائع ده ​
> بجد حلو خالص
> ربنا يباركك يا جميل و يعوضك امين يا الهي
> اذكرني ديما في صلاتك
> ...


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مورى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2009)

*كتير بيكون السبب فى الفشل سواء فى الصداقه أو الحب بيكون راجع لسوء اختيارنا لان فى اشخاص  صعب عليهم أنهم يقدروا المعنى الجميل للصداقه والحب اللى هما من انقى المشاعر الانسانيه .
موضوع فوق الرائع ياكوكو واسمحلى اثبته  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2009)

*يثبت لفتره​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 يوليو 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *كتير بيكون السبب فى الفشل سواء فى الصداقه أو الحب بيكون راجع لسوء اختيارنا لان فى اشخاص صعب عليهم أنهم يقدروا المعنى الجميل للصداقه والحب اللى هما من انقى المشاعر الانسانيه .*
> *موضوع فوق الرائع ياكوكو واسمحلى اثبته *


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا دونا

وعلى تثبيت الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يوليو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا سندريلا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اشرف مجدى (12 يوليو 2009)

انا سوف ارد على السؤل الذى لم يوجد له اجابه الا بالخيانه وال........ الذى ذكرته 
سوف اقول لكى ان عده اسباب 
1-كما ذكرت الخيانه
2-....
3-....
اما الذى لم تضعيه فى الحسبان نقول
 4-قرار العائله بمعنى ان بعد ما الشاب يحب ويعيش قصه حب كبيره ويجدهت فى حبه ويثبت الحب الذى احبه امام حبيبته وجتارته فى جمع المال والشقه والمال الذى يقوم بشراء مستلذمات العروس وعندما يقوم بالدقديم لها اما الرفض من العائله العريس او عائله العروسه وهل يستطيع الشاب ان ههه يرفض طلب الاب 
بالطبع لا  او بعد كل هذا الحب  والمعاناه  ياتى فى يوم يسمع ان العروسه اتخطبت من من ومن وافق اهلها قال ايه العروسه هذه محجوذه لهاذا الشاب منذ كانو اطفال ان كان هذا الشاب ابن عمها او ان كان من اقاربها
                                                                        نرجع للموضوع
5-الحب من طرف واحد
بمعنى ان احد الشباب يمثل الحب على واحده او واحده تميل الحب على واحد حتى تصل الى صديقه او يصل الى صديقتها وهل هذا اسمه حب 
بالطلع لا
                                        يسمى الحب الكوبرى  او الحب من طرف واحد 
وهذا هو الردوا
تمنى ان اكون صائب فى كلامى


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرورك يا أشرف 

وعلى مشاركتك الهامه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## اشرف مجدى (13 يوليو 2009)

_لا شكر الا على واجب_


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مروورك مره تانيه يا أشرف

وعلى متابعتك ​
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​​​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يوليو 2009)

> الإهمال
> الاهمال المتمثل في عدم التواصل يقتل الصداقة, فالصداقة مثل الاسماك التي تكون حركتها في المياه دائما بالاندفاع لأعلى والا ستموت فإذا لم تغذ ويصيبها الركود فسوف تنتهي وتموت
> فأنت تعلم جيدا ظروف صديقك لكنك مشغول ولا تحتفل به حيث تخبر نفسك "صديقي متفهم لانشغالي هذا" لكنه على العكس مع عدم توجيه الاهتمام ينتج الضجر ثم الضيق, وعندما نكون منشغلين فدائما ما يتجه تفكيرنا الى من سيلتمس الاعذار لنا ممن نحبهم بالطبع ونعتقد بأن هذا شيء سهل.. لكن الصداقة ليست بالأمر الهين
> انتبه الى علامات الضجر التي تبدأ في الظهور على صديقك والتي تنبىء بإهمالك له: اذا بدأ في الشكوى وسواء اكنت انت السبب ام الطرف الآخر فالشرخ سيبدأ, والاهمال تكون بداياته عند الشعور بالاحتياج الشديد للطرف الآخر لكنه غائب عنك
> *******


 

بجد انا خسرت ناس كتير بسبب  الاهمال

مرسى وربنا يعوش تعبك​


----------



## marean magdy (15 يوليو 2009)

*مرسيه يا كوكو على الموضوع الجميل ده انا كنت محتجاه قوى اليومين دول بجد عشان انا حاسه انى فشلت فى موضوع الصداقه​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يوليو 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> بجد انا خسرت ناس كتير بسبب الاهمال​
> مرسى وربنا يعوش تعبك​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا جون

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يوليو 2009)

marean magdy قال:


> *مرسيه يا كوكو على الموضوع الجميل ده انا كنت محتجاه قوى اليومين دول بجد عشان انا حاسه انى فشلت فى موضوع الصداقه​*


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ماريان​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 يوليو 2009)

شكرااااا ياكوكو على الموضوع القيم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك..​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مرمر


ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 يوليو 2009)

> انت تثق في صديقك/صديقتك تقص له/لها كافة تفاصيل حياتك, ثم تجده او تجدها تحكي هذه التفاصيل لطرف ثالث ورابع او لأكثر




*كلام سليم ونانا عانيت منه 
بجد موضوع روووووووووووووووووووووووووعه بجد تسلم ايديك الحلوة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كيريا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## maikel fady (26 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يبارك حياتك ياكوكو
:d


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مايكل​

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## malak_adel_4 (2 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع روععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععة


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا عادل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل جداااااااا يا مان
ويستحق التقييم
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بنت العدرا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 أغسطس 2009)

الخيانة.. سم الصداقة
انت تثق في صديقك/صديقتك تقص له/لها كافة تفاصيل حياتك, ثم تجده او تجدها تحكي هذه التفاصيل لطرف ثالث ورابع او لأكثر من هذا العدد بكثير, واذا كان الاهمال والتغير من اكثر الاسباب شيوعا في فشل علاقة الاصدقاء
فالخيانة مؤلمة لأن الإيذاء منها اقوى لان الصديق يعلم ادق اسرارك, وليس الخيانة هي كشف الأسرار للغير وانما ايضا التخلي عن الصديق وقت الاحتياج والشدة, وهذا يولد الخيانة المتبادلة حيث يقوم الطرف الآخر الذي تعرض لها بممارستها وهنا تأخذ صفة الانتقام ويكون فشل علاقة الصداقة في هذه المرحلة نهائيا ودون رجوع


فعلا الخيانة اصعب حاجة في الصداقة وخصوصاً لمة تكون الصداقة لفترة طويلة

شكراً للموضوع الاكثر من رااااااااااائع
ربنا يبارك تعبك اخي


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا الملكه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KARL (4 أغسطس 2009)

هههههههه
صدق يا كوكو انا لسه المشوار ده حاصل معايا
ومكنتش مصدق ليه ولا ازاى
شكرا على الموضوع يا كوكو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## merash (8 أغسطس 2009)

توبيك اكتر من رائع
ميرسى كتير


----------



## lovely dove (8 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع اكتر من راااااااااائع ياكوكو 
فعلا كل اللي قلته للاسف بيحصل 
ميرسي ليك 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

merash قال:


> توبيك اكتر من رائع
> ميرسى كتير


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> موضوع اكتر من راااااااااائع ياكوكو
> فعلا كل اللي قلته للاسف بيحصل
> ميرسي ليك
> ربنا يباركك​


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا بوبا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sola بنت الملك (17 أغسطس 2009)

بجد موضوع رائع ياكوكو ودا الى حاصل معية خيانية من احد اصدقائى
بس عايزة اسئالك سئوال**** لو انت غلط غلطة صغيرة جدا وصحابك عارف الغلطة مش المفروض يعاتبك ولا يخونك ويكشف اسرارك حتى هو متعتبش معك على الغلطة بتعتك هتعمل اه   **سورى اذ طولت عليك* ربنا يعوض تعابك


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أغسطس 2009)

> لو انت غلط غلطة صغيرة جدا وصحابك عارف الغلطة مش المفروض يعاتبك ولا يخونك ويكشف اسرارك حتى هو متعتبش معك على الغلطة بتعتك هتعمل اه


 
ده غلط منه 
لانى حتى لو الصداقه دى انتهت المفروض انوا مايطلعش الاسرار 
اللى يعرفها عنى بره او للناس اللى مش بتحبنى 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا بنت الملك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## العجايبي (17 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع حلو جدااا جدااا

ومهم برده 
شكراا ياكوكو على الموضوع ده​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (17 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع مهم جدا
يارب كل الناس تستفيد منه
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## مريم12 (17 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع رائع يا كوكو*
*ميرررررررسى جدااا*
*و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أغسطس 2009)

العجايبي قال:


> *موضوع حلو جدااا جدااا​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مروووورك يا مينا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *موضوع مهم جدا*
> *يارب كل الناس تستفيد منه*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا ماجد 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أغسطس 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا كوكو*
> 
> *ميرررررررسى جدااا*
> 
> *و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا مريم  
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جورج فايق (6 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا جورج
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ممدوح رافت (6 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع شيق فعلا ولاكن ان علمت اننا كلنا اخوات فى المسيح ستجد كل الناس اصدقاء ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعطيك نعمة.


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا ممدوح 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أغسطس 2010)

*لمااااااااااذا تفشل الصداقه والحب ؟*

لماذا تخسر الصديق بعد هذه العلاقة الوطيدة التي جمعت بينكما؟
*******
مفهوم الصداقة
الصداقة هي علاقة تتم في اطار كل ما يمكن ان نصفه "بالمتبادل", اي اطار من المعرفة المتبادلة, الاحترام المتبادل, العاطفة المتبادلة, القبول المتبادل, الولاء المتبادل, ومفهوم التبادل هنا يكون من اجل صالح الطرف الآخر ومنفعته قبل منفعة النفس والبعد عن الذات. ويسير مفهوم الصداقة في اطار هذا السلوك المتبادل من اسداء النصائح, ومشاركة الصعاب واوقات المحنة, فالصديق هو من يظهر رد الفعل الايجابي الفوري.. والصداقة ايضا هي تبادل الثقة وتجنب فعل ما يؤذي الغير
*******
قيم الصداقة
اظهار التعاطف والعاطفة في اكثر صورها الايجابية
الرغبة الداخلية في تمنى الافضل للطرف الآخر
الاخلاص في المواقف التي يصعب على الشخص العادي الافصاح عن الحقيقة
الفهم المتبادل
الاحساس بالمشاعر العميقة من الطرف الآخر بدون التعبير وخاصة عند الاحتياج الى المساعدة في وقت الأزمات
*******
فشل علاقة الصداقة
متى تسقط علاقة الاصدقاء وتنهار؟ وما اسباب هذا الانهيار؟ وهل يحدث هذا الفشل في العلاقة فجأة ام تدريجيا حيث توجد علامات تنبىء بهذا الانهيار؟
لا توجد اجابة قاطعة تجزم بفشل علاقة الصداقة, لكن اغلب علاقات الصداقة تفشل لاحد هذه الاسباب: التغيير والاهمال وخيانة الثقة
*******
التغيير
التغير الذي يحدث لأحد طرفي العلاقة هو السبب الأعظم في انكسار علاقة الاصدقاء سواء اكان هذا التغيير للأفضل ام للأسوأ, وعامل التغيير هنا ينقسم الى شقين شق وجداني والشق الآخر عملي وملموس
فتحقيق احد طرفي هذه العلاقة لحلم يراوده قبل الآخر يسبب له الغيرة او الغضب ومن ثم فتور العلاقة وفشلها, والأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة مثل زواج طرف قبل الآخر أو الحصول على منصب وظيفي مرموق أو الانغماس في علاقة رومانسية
وبما اننا بشر وطبيعتنا تقر بأن كل واحد منا بداخله حب الذات وتفضيلها على اي ذات اخرى خارجة عن نطاقها "حب ذات النفس اكثر من ذات الغير" فقد تظهر الغيرة التي دائما ما تتمثل في هذه العبارة: لماذا الغير وليس انا
او ان يظهر الغضب من الطرف الآخر من انشغاله بعلاقة الحب الجديدة او بأعبائه الوظيفية وقلة الانشغال بالصديق, فمفعول الصداقة يستمر مع الاهتمام والتواصل وعدم الابتعاد لفترات طويلة من الزمن
*******
الإهمال
الاهمال المتمثل في عدم التواصل يقتل الصداقة, فالصداقة مثل الاسماك التي تكون حركتها في المياه دائما بالاندفاع لأعلى والا ستموت فإذا لم تغذ ويصيبها الركود فسوف تنتهي وتموت
فأنت تعلم جيدا ظروف صديقك لكنك مشغول ولا تحتفل به حيث تخبر نفسك "صديقي متفهم لانشغالي هذا" لكنه على العكس مع عدم توجيه الاهتمام ينتج الضجر ثم الضيق, وعندما نكون منشغلين فدائما ما يتجه تفكيرنا الى من سيلتمس الاعذار لنا ممن نحبهم بالطبع ونعتقد بأن هذا شيء سهل.. لكن الصداقة ليست بالأمر الهين
انتبه الى علامات الضجر التي تبدأ في الظهور على صديقك والتي تنبىء بإهمالك له: اذا بدأ في الشكوى وسواء اكنت انت السبب ام الطرف الآخر فالشرخ سيبدأ, والاهمال تكون بداياته عند الشعور بالاحتياج الشديد للطرف الآخر لكنه غائب عنك
*******
الخيانة.. سم الصداقة
انت تثق في صديقك/صديقتك تقص له/لها كافة تفاصيل حياتك, ثم تجده او تجدها تحكي هذه التفاصيل لطرف ثالث ورابع او لأكثر من هذا العدد بكثير, واذا كان الاهمال والتغير من اكثر الاسباب شيوعا في فشل علاقة الاصدقاء
فالخيانة مؤلمة لأن الإيذاء منها اقوى لان الصديق يعلم ادق اسرارك, وليس الخيانة هي كشف الأسرار للغير وانما ايضا التخلي عن الصديق وقت الاحتياج والشدة, وهذا يولد الخيانة المتبادلة حيث يقوم الطرف الآخر الذي تعرض لها بممارستها وهنا تأخذ صفة الانتقام ويكون فشل علاقة الصداقة في هذه المرحلة نهائيا ودون رجوع​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لمااااااااااذا تفشل الصداقه والحب ؟*

*موضوع رائع جدااا
يستحق احلي تقييم
تسلم ايديكي روزي​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لمااااااااااذا تفشل الصداقه والحب ؟*

ميرسي يا مايكل

ربنا يعوضك يا جميل


----------



## just member (7 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لمااااااااااذا تفشل الصداقه والحب ؟*



> الخيانة.. سم الصداقة
> 
> فالخيانة مؤلمة لأن الإيذاء منها اقوى لان الصديق يعلم ادق اسرارك, وليس الخيانة هي كشف الأسرار للغير وانما ايضا التخلي عن الصديق وقت الاحتياج والشدة, وهذا يولد الخيانة المتبادلة حيث يقوم الطرف الآخر الذي تعرض لها بممارستها وهنا تأخذ صفة الانتقام ويكون فشل علاقة الصداقة في هذه المرحلة نهائيا ودون رجوع


*انا لا تعليق... 
لكنى مو وصلت لمرحلة انتقام 
ولا هوصل

*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لمااااااااااذا تفشل الصداقه والحب ؟*

جميل جدا يا جوجو

ربنا يقويك ويساعدك


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لمااااااااااذا تفشل الصداقه والحب ؟*

لعدم وجود اهم مبدأ وهو التفاهم 
والمحبه 
روووووووعه يا روزى 
ميرررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لمااااااااااذا تفشل الصداقه والحب ؟*

عندك حق يا كوكو

نورت الموضوع كله بردك الجميل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لمااااااااااذا تفشل الصداقه والحب ؟*

*رووووووووووعة يا روزي*
*ميرسي يا جميل*
*يابنتي مافيش احسن من الوحدة *​


----------



## lovely dove (7 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لمااااااااااذا تفشل الصداقه والحب ؟*

موضوع جميل قوي ياروزي 
عندك حق في كل كلمه
ربنا يباركك 
​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لمااااااااااذا تفشل الصداقه والحب ؟*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *رووووووووووعة يا روزي*
> 
> *ميرسي يا جميل*
> *يابنتي مافيش احسن من الوحدة *​


 

هههههههههه

ربنا يخليكي يا روكا

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (8 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لمااااااااااذا تفشل الصداقه والحب ؟*



lovely dove قال:


> موضوع جميل قوي ياروزي
> 
> عندك حق في كل كلمه
> ربنا يباركك ​[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (8 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لمااااااااااذا تفشل الصداقه والحب ؟*

*موضوع جميل ورائع*


----------



## ارووجة (8 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لمااااااااااذا تفشل الصداقه والحب ؟*

حلووو
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 سبتمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *تم الدمج​*


 
ربنا يعوضك يا دونا​


----------

